# If you had to use mono on a baitcaster, what would you use?



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

Just as the title says. Mono only suggestions please.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Berkley Big Game


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

Diddo

promag


----------



## bjpatrick (Jun 18, 2010)

Sufix Siege has preformed well.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

I use 10 lb Trilene XL or Trilene Transoptic.


----------



## Bassin' Fool (Jul 29, 2010)

Sunline super natural


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i use trilene xl for everything where i use mono. its been around for years and is a proven quaility line.
sherman


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

The reason I asked is because my friend just purchased a low profile baitcaster, and has never used one before. I just thought that mono is not only easier to learn on, but definitely cheaper to learn on too


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Trilene XL


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Trilene xl as well.


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

Any type of mono and if he's new to baitcssters I would suggest the cheapest mono first....till he gets used to the baitcaster or it could be an expensive learning process plus I never use braided li e on bait casters because once it backlashes its almost impossible to get it out...tell him good luck...also I just taught my girlfriend how to use a baitcaster and from experience I would suggest starting off with more weight than usual then gradually use lighter jigs 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

He picked up some 12lb Trilene. Trying to get out there somewhere this weekend to start teaching him.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Just sharing my experience and opinion here...... If you are trying to learn to use a bait caster, or if you are trying to teach someone to use one.... you don't want to use cheap line. Most of the cheap lines are more stiff than higher quality lines, and will cause far more problems with back lashes. A stiffer line will loosen on the spool during the cast far easier than a softer line, which is one of the causes of back lashes A more supple line, like the Trilene XL that has been mentioned is a far better choice. As far as what pound test line to use........ the 12 lb test line that the OP ended up going with, is the lowest pound test line I would start with. The highest would be 17 lb. test. You don't want to start out with a small diameter line when you're first learning. Smaller diameter lines are easier to back lash, and are harder to get a back lash out. 

Also, I don't know if I'd start out using braid, but a back lash with braided line is far easier to get out than a back lash with fluorocarbon, or mono filament line. When you get a back lash with braid the spool slows down a lot faster than it does with a stiffer line, so the back lash doesn't reach as far into the spool. 

I definitely agree with using a heavier weight when first learning. You also don't want to learn with a stiff rod. A less stiff rod loads better, and supplies power to the cast which is what you want when you are first learning. The biggest problem people have when learning to use a bait caster is trying to cast too hard. Start out with short easy casts. You need to train your thumb so you know how much pressure to put on the spool during the cast. Also never ever take your thumb off the spool when you are first learning to use a bait caster. When first learning a bait caster, use a reel that has a magnetic cast control, and set it high at first. You wont' be able to cast as far, but you'll learn the casting motion. Use your elbow and wrist to make the cast, not your whole arm. 

Above all, be patient. Don't try and throw the lure or weight a mile. Distance comes with practice.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Well the jury is in xl but get 14lb don't use thin diameter to start and don't over fill the spool it will spin faster and will be a very short outing also make sure to change spool drag with every lure spinner baits are very easy to start with same with casting jigs I would avoid lures under half oz 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

Well he got 12lb of both Trilene XL and XT, he currently has the XT spooled up. If he has no luck with the XT, we will re spool it on sight with XL. Thanks for all the input though folks.
I'll let you know how it went with him if I can get out somewhere this weekend.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

That 12 lb. XT should work good. It's stiffer than the XL, but it's smaller diameter in the 12 lb. size should make it work out well. Stiffer line shoots through the rod guides really well on bait casting rods. Just make sure he doesn't try to overcast at first, and everything should work out well.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

SMBHooker said:


> I use 10 lb Trilene XL or Trilene Transoptic.


Same here, except I use 15 to 20lb Trilene on my 'modern' baitcasters. I'm starting to use the Trilene Transoptic as a leader. I'm usually either trolling or casting heavier lures with this setup.


----------

